# Hog's at Redland WMA



## cr4zygui (Dec 3, 2012)

I haven't been to Redland before for any hunt and was wondering if they pigs there?  I will be about 10 miles east of the place to do some deer hunting next week and was wondering how well the pigs population is there?  I really don't need to you to point me to the area it's just a simple question of yes there is a good amount of pigs there or no you have no seen any.  Anything that you have to offer would be nice and be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Nang


----------



## jesnic (Dec 3, 2012)

I hunted Redlands many years ago and never saw any hog sign.


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 3, 2012)

ok Thanks for the info

Nang


----------



## gwyatt202 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been a few times looking for them but never saw any. I do see a fair bit of sign though down near the river and creeks. I figure they're there, but mostly nocturnal. I had a lease that bordered part of Redlands and we had em for sure.


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 3, 2012)

Ive also seen a good bit of sign along the creeks and the river, but have never seen any pigs.


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 4, 2012)

I might just go give it a world next Saturday since I will in the area anyways

Thanks guys
Nang


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hunted on a friend's lease years ago and saw some sign then. Their lease land bordered the WMA and was located off of Cold Springs Rd if I remember correctly.


----------



## spaz1 (Dec 6, 2012)

I killed a good nine pointer off cool spring road a couple years ago,and there was a lot of hog sign down around the river!


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 7, 2012)

I might take a look when I head down there


----------



## hops2899 (Jan 23, 2013)

Look around Phillip Elder Road down towards the river, heavy signs there.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 23, 2013)

I always see hog sign around the streams, never have seen any hogs, though.


----------



## wulf (Jan 28, 2013)

Can someone please tell me where Phillip Elder Rd. is located. I'm new to this area and can't seem to locate it on a dnr map. Thanks


----------



## snookman (Jan 28, 2013)

Try google maps. They are pretty good and you can see the land from above too.


----------



## wulf (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks snookman, been there and can't find it there either. I'll keep looking.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 29, 2013)

There's a few hanging around the creeks there.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jan 29, 2013)

wulf said:


> Can someone please tell me where Phillip Elder Rd. is located. I'm new to this area and can't seem to locate it on a dnr map. Thanks



https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Phil...+Rd,+Watkinsville,+Greene,+Georgia+30677&z=16


----------



## wulf (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Danny, I was looking at land on hwy 15, would never have found it.


----------



## AliBubba (Jan 29, 2013)

Check out the creak and bottom on the other side of the bow only section - left of the forestry road that ends in the turn around.  Go across the bottom to your left in the swampy area. Good luck.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 29, 2013)

I've hunted a farm right next to Redlands that has a lot of hogs.  It stands to reason they would be on the wma.


----------

